# Post your Top 5 Kontakt Libraries



## easyrider (Jan 4, 2022)

I know this is hard but give it a go. The libs don’t have to cover all ground. Just what you use or enjoy and why.


Format:

1. Spitfire Chamber Strings. ( Love the Sound and massive amount of articulations )
2. Damage 2 ( Inspiration and excitement and tweakability )
3. Ascend ( Gets me playing and can loose me for hours )
4. Freya Choir ( Just puts a smile on my face )
5. Shimmer Shake Strike ( This is unlocked my acoustic guitar tracking and recording giving me the confidence to leave space)


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Jan 4, 2022)

1. Jaeger (the strings are just perfect for music that combines orchestra with synths)
2. Arva (when I play with it coming up with new melodies just becomes so easy)
3. Noire (my go to piano for everything except trailer music)
4. Berlin Woodwinds (the woodwind library to end all woodwind libraries - I'm looking forward to buying the expansions though )
5. Aura Guitars (this one is rather niche, but whenever I need rhythmic plucks of any kind I'm able to create them with this library very quickly)


----------



## TomaeusD (Jan 4, 2022)

1. Cinematic Studio Strings (+ CSSS if that counts) - These will always be my favorite strings, and using Spectre and EQ brightens them up just fine. The shorts are fantastic (and the marcato patch makes writing fanfares so much easier), and the cello section is my favorite of any string library.
2. Cinematic Studio Woodwinds - Such a lovely tone and playability combo that I don't get with other woodwinds.
3. Sample Modeling Brass - My go-to brass, tried and true. So malleable and works wonders with Precedence + Breeze + Valhalla Room in an orchestral context.
4. Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion - ROP is dependable and drier than any other orchestral percussion libraries I have. Berlin Percussion + Timpani is great too but inconsistent and rolls have issues, so ROP edges out.
5. Noire. My favorite piano to start with, even if another one ends up being a better fit.


----------



## mussnig (Jan 4, 2022)

1. BHCT - I can lose any sense of time while browsing around through the patches. Also, I've used it for all kinds of stuff, where I wouldn't have expected to use it.

2. IB - The playability is top notch and intuitive. To me it is like a tool that lets me experience being a brass player (although I'm certainly not). I often use it just to try out different things quickly. Regarding its tone, I still don't get satisfying results all the time, so then I usually blend it with something else.

3. Oceania - Never used it in a piece so far but what I hear, I find amazing.

4. Off-World Vol. 1 (Bunker Samples) - I can't describe why, but the first time I heard about it, I immediately knew that I MUST have it.

5. Symphobia Pandora - The content is obviously really great but the reason why I want to list it here, is adaptive sync. It makes life so much easier and I would be happy if other devs would update certain libraries with a similar feature.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jan 4, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I know this is hard but give it a go. The libs don’t have to cover all ground. Just what you use or enjoy and why.
> 
> 
> Format:
> ...


Very hard to choose a top 5, I've done 6.

In no particular order:

SCS Pro
BHCT
AV IB
Cinebrass (Core+Pro)
CSW
CSS


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 4, 2022)

Afflatus - incredibly lively and playable

Damage 2 - an abundance of organic and hybrid perc. An all around beast!

Jaeger - a no fuss library with unbeatable precision, and a perfect GUI to boot.

Solstice - a new go-to for inspiration and emotion. 

CinePerc - the king of orchestral percussion

I would have put something from ProjectSAM on the list, but I can’t just pick only one of their libs. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## KEM (Jan 4, 2022)

Spitfire Symphonic Strings
Metropolis Ark 1
Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions
Damage 2
Malmsjö


----------



## muk (Jan 4, 2022)

Cinematic Studio Strings: gorgeously expressive for romantic music.

Light & Sound Chamber Strings: beautifully transparent chamber strings for not much money.

Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings: use it for everything the above two libraries don't do. Can do large or small symphonic strings. Very nice concert hall sound, and quite playable too.

Shimmer Shake Strike: great library for media music. Versatile and easy to use.

NI Noire: actually I use Garritan CFX mkre than this, but that is not a Kontakt library. Noire is a nice piano library that can do a wide variety of styles.

Does it show that I like strings libraries?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 4, 2022)

8Dio Acoustic Grand Ensembles Bundle

Terrific collection of samples, unique sounds - recorded in that gorgeous Zlin hall.


Chris Hein Solo Strings EXtended

Fantastically versatile set of great solo string instruments. Very expressive and extremely flexible.


Xsample Complete - Part 1. Woodwinds

Although I did recently get Synchron Woodwinds, these still remain the best sampled woodwinds for me personally. 





Spitfire Audio BHCT

This is just such an inspiring set of orchestral samples. I keep saying this, but this one has shown me last year how great pre-orchestrated ensemble libraries can be. 


Aaron Venture Infinite Brass

This has got to be one of the best scripted semi-modelled libraries in existence. Such fun to play. Death to all keyswitches yo!


Not forgetting Straight Ahead Samples excellent horns, Bunker Strings Harmonium, Cinesamples Piano In Blue, 8Dio Century Brass, Spitfire Audio Albion NEO and many many more…


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jan 4, 2022)

1. Telefonie Audio Golden Age Grand - piano full of character goodness
2. Fluffy Audio Rinascimento - love me some renaissance
3. Strezov Sampling Freya/Rhodope II - same as OP
4. Straight Ahead Jazz Birth of the Trumpet - duh
5. Fracture Sounds Glacier - soft patch


----------



## khollister (Jan 4, 2022)

Damage 2
Bioscape
Lunaris
Quantum
Solstice

Most of my orchestral samples are either OPUS or VSL Synchron Player, so my Kontakt use is somewhat more esoteric.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jan 4, 2022)

khollister said:


> Most of my orchestral samples are either OPUS or VSL Synchron Player, so my Kontakt use is somewhat more esoteric.



Same here. I usually use Kontakt for piano's and some "oddball" libraries nowadays. 

As orchestral developers move to their own players more and more, I think maybe Kontakt will be used less and less for the bulk of orchestral stuff?


----------



## Wally Garten (Jan 4, 2022)

- Ascend
- Bunker Strings Harmonium 
(stole these two from other people's lists, but man they are both a joy to play)
- ISW's Pedal Steel 
(for the same reason -- just instantly playable and alive) 
- Fluffy's Spaghetti Western 
(an unusual palette, to be sure, but I love it and they really nailed it!)

and... hmm...

- Embertone's Mountain Dulcimer
(there's so much great stuff from Embertone, but while I have other clarinets, saxes, and whistles, I don't have anything else quite like this)

If you asked me again in two weeks, though, I might have a completely different set of answers!


----------



## from_theashes (Jan 4, 2022)

Spitfire Chamber Strings (best string library I‘ve ever played. Beautiful sound and endless articulations)

Albion Neo (those synth-sounds made out of orchestral recordings and extended articulations are making it a perfect fit for Chamber Strings)

Olafur Arnalds Stratus (just hold a chord and listen… for me as a piano-noob, this library is magic and inspiration)

Damage 2 (looking for an „all-in-one-percussion-library? This is it! And it can do so much more than just „epic“)

Albion Solstice (endless sounds and a rabbit hole for inspiration)

Well… I guess Spitfire wins here for me^^ To complete the orchestra I use HOOPUS (mostly brass, winds, perc and harp).


----------



## Haakond (Jan 4, 2022)

This is in no particular order, but I often tend to reach out for these

1. Cinematic Studio Strings
2. Cineperc
3. Cinepiano
4. Embertone Crystal Flute
5. Joshua Bell violin


----------



## Scalms (Jan 4, 2022)

In no particular order....


Spitfire Symphonic Organ (just a pleasure to fire up and play)

Spitfire HZ Strings (thunderous cello shorts and sweet expansive flautandos- what's not to like!?)

OT Metropolis Ark 2 (one of my fav libraries, expertly recorded and so unique)

OT Berlin Strings (the best sordino strings (even though they are simulated!), plus so many articulations. Best clarity out of all string libraries I own- sounds like I recorded at Teldex, as opposed to playing a recording of a recording.)

Emotional Violin (mixes in so nicely to every piece. Is more playable than people realize, and offers gorgeous tone)


----------



## Rudianos (Jan 4, 2022)

Five I love to play on the most - and often put into recordings...

1. Audiobro - Genesis Children's Choir - lovely flutelike choir with potential for power
2. Impact Soundworks - Modern Harpejji - distinct hybrid sound between guitar piano and synth - tight flexible
3. E Instruments/NI - Cremona Quartet - Great programming, articulations - playing history instruments
4. Imperfect Samples - Walnut Grand - The most detailed character grand - with a stunning and very unique tone.
4. Impact Soundworks - Pedal Steel - Long lamenting sounds and flexible engine.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 5, 2022)

A wide range!


----------



## Kery Michael (Jan 5, 2022)

I use a good deal of non-Kontakt libraries like EWHO (my go to orchestral) and Massive X (Go to synth). But sticking purely to Kontakt…

1. Another vote for SCS
2. I’m loving Straight Ahead Samples’ jazz drums, regular and with brushes. For me, it’s not just for jazz. Just a good sound, though not crazy about the toms.
3. Una Corda

Those are some go tos, but for piano, I’ve also been using Soundpaints free piano lately. After those top three, the next ones get less use…
4. 8dio frame drums
5. Spitfires the ton 2021, technically 2 libraries I know (not counting BBC Discover), but the vintage keys are fun and so of course is OAE.


----------



## Inventio (Jan 5, 2022)

Audiobro LASS 
so many possibilities of using it and that raw sound! 

Spitfire Symphonic Strings 
That orchestral sound is so "classical" and performance legato is fun to play

Spitfire Symphonic Brass
For those horns that sit just where they have to be  

Strezov Freya
Inspiring and beautiful polyphonic legato. Great playability 

Musical Sampling Adventure Brass
I just love that kind of brass playability


----------



## Frederick (Jan 5, 2022)

SSS - best sounding strings
MSS - features
TOC2 - features
Symphobia 4 Pandora - features
Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings - sound & features

Hmm, so I seem to like MIDI generators and strings, great sounding strings. Then again on another day I might choose completely differently. My guess is that goes for many here.


----------



## tjr (Jan 5, 2022)

I've got lots. The ones I tend to pull out most often:

1. Shimmer Shake Strike (useful on both pop/rock and cinematic music)
2. Spitfire Glass and Steel
3. E-Instruments Rhodes electric piano
4. Project SAM Swing More
5. ?...

I mostly use Spitfire BBCSO, AR1, or Epic/Intimate Strings for orchestral sounds now... AmpleSound for guitars and bass... Addictive Drums... various keyboards and synths in UVI... So while I do have plenty of Kontakt libraries, the majority of what I use isn't in Kontakt.


----------



## Mistro (Jan 5, 2022)

Noire is the first thing I load every new project. It's such a versatile and beautiful piano.

Mallet Flux gives some nice accompaniment

Sonokinetik Orchestral Strings is really growing on me. It's my first premium string library.

Symphony Series Percussion have some great sounds

Arkhis is also growing on me

Still looking to get a harp which is one of my favorite instruments. The Kontakt Factory one is not bad though.

And I'm sure this list will grow as my GAS goes away and I start using some other good libraries I have yet to really use from my Komplete 13 CE.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jan 5, 2022)

This thread comfirm a trend I've noticed and that is CSS and SCS are the preferred strings overall. There's a lot of good strings now but these 2 are leading the pack.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 5, 2022)

Performance Samples Vista
Spitfire Chamber Strings
Strezov Freyja
AudioBro LASS (2)
Spitfire Symphonic Brass


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 5, 2022)

For now.. (till it gets surpassed haha).
My new goodies, are making me smile ear to ear daily. (becoming a spitfire junky, you might think)

- SSO SCS PRO (bundle, i love the tone in each library: scs is my fav strings lib, woodwinds and brass are very warm and lush e.g.)
- SSS Pro (it's a more loosly sound than SCS, but still a good second place strings wise: big warm lush)
- JB Perc (love the tone of the percussion in it)
- SStS Pro (has very nice upfront, even more detailed sound as SCS, yet less roomy ofcourse)
- The rest of what i have from SF. (still learning them and toying with them, including the above libs  )
-- Sneaky entering: Shreddage 3 Stratus... this is a very good electric guitar...


----------



## daviddln (Jan 5, 2022)

1. Solstice
2. BHCT
3. Swing More!
4. Neo
5. Box of Tricks


----------



## NekujaK (Jan 5, 2022)

It's so completely dependent on the project. My top 5 are different for songwriting, film scoring, trailers, heavy metal, etc. There's no one library to rule them all, so these are basically my most used libraries in general, but they don't necessarily apply to all types of projects:

Omnisphere
Arpology
EZbass
In Session "Creator" libraries (Taiko, Drumatic, World Percussion)
Intimate Strings


----------



## CATDAD (Jan 5, 2022)

Noire - Turn down the tone just a bit and add a touch of verb, tasty!

CSS - The latency can be fiddly, but how it actually works is extremely consistent. And the sound is buttery smooth.

Damage 2 - Crash, bang, boom! Actually it can also do more moderate percussion better than I thought it would.

Super Audio Cart - Instant retro vibes from all sorts of gaming systems from the 80s and 90s. Has some instantly recognizable patches from the 16-bit era that are hard to find elsewhere and would be a pain to reproduce with accuracy.

Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evo - Biased as it is my latest and greatest, but it’s so effortlessly full of life! The grid works well for creating unique variations.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 5, 2022)

Performance Samples *Con Moto* (which I use more than Vista)

Performance Samples *Oceania* (self-explanatory)

*LASS 3* (a shame i ignored them for years)

*NI Noire* (a good all-rounder)

*Cineperc* (I guess Cineorchestra is not considered as a single library, tough choice between cineperc and cinebrass)


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 5, 2022)

1. Noire - no comment needed
2. Alicia's Keys (I like it maybe even more than Noire but that's scandalous so I won't admit it)
3. Pocket blakus cello - I had situations where this little freebie beat some much more expensive libraries
4. Body percussion by Embertone - I think it was a freebie but it's not anymore. Anyway, whenever I need some body percs with rr's I pull it up and it works like magic!
5. I'll put SCS even though I don't yet own it, however I've played with it and I loooove it. I have no idea why I haven't pulled a trigger on it sooner.


----------



## JonS (Jan 5, 2022)

Such a hard question:

1. Damage 2 (just adore the thunderous drums)
2. Spitfire Symphonic Strings (i use these lush romantic strings the most)
3. Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional (these strings sound just lovely)
4. Spitfire Studio Strings Professional (one of the most versatile sets of strings)
5. Cinematic Studio Strings (best legato string sections and all around greatness)


----------



## Hans Josef (Jan 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> 8Dio Acoustic Grand Ensembles Bundle
> 
> Terrific collection of samples, unique sounds - recorded in that gorgeous Zlin hall.
> 
> ...



Oh no, I really don't understand why Xsample is compared with VSL.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 6, 2022)

Hans Josef said:


> Oh no, I really don't understand why Xsample is compared with VSL.


Just a bit of recent personal experience Hans Josef, as I had just gotten the new VSL samples that were recently released (which makes them part of the active woodwind discourse on this forum at the moment)  - but in my defense I did also state your woodwinds recordings still remain the best sampled woodwind instruments out there for me


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 6, 2022)

By the way, I could just as easily have mentioned Xsample Hybrid as one of my personal all time favourite Kontakt libraries. The thing with these types of “desert island questions” is, your opinion will likely change on a daily basis haha.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jan 6, 2022)

I like most of the libraries I have and some of my most used librarires is not Kontakt (BBC Pro and AROOF), but the ones I constantly seem to use and not just a patch or two and I like to work with from Kontakt is the following:
1. Audio Imperia Jager (Quick to load and I find it easy to work with and it sounds good, I replace the built in Reverb with something else)
2. Audio Imperia Solo (Lovely Solo instruments, especially woodwinds, brass and voices)
3. Heacyocity Damage 2 (Instant inspiration, sounds great)
4. Spitfire Albion One (The legacy Albion was my first Kontakt Library and I often reach for it as I am familiar with it and good for sketching, might replace some instruments as I go but great low strings.)
5. Strezov Choir Essentials (Only 5 syllables, but I was very surprised how great it sounds out of the box, female choirs, male choirs and childrens choir + legatos and very easy to use. Should be a library in everyones tool box that is in need of a choir library)


----------



## Monkberry (Jan 6, 2022)

Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro
Spitfire Symphonic Strings Pro
Noire
Shimmer Shake Strike
CineBrass (All)


----------



## el-bo (Jan 6, 2022)

In no particular order:

*Una Corda* (Native Instruments)
*Tundra* (Spitfire Audio)
*Baritone Guitar Washes* (Riot Audio)
*Mallet Flux* (Sonuscore)
*Nylon Guitar* (Ilya Efimov)


----------



## Ben H (Jan 6, 2022)

Hmm. If we're sticking to Kontakt libraries only, then my picks would be (in no particular order):

1. Sample Modeling: *Brass + Solo & Ensemble Strings*
2. Best Service: *Ethno World 6* (which I even prefer to UVI World Suite 2, and the PLAY version of Ra)
3. Luftrum: *Lunaris* (honestly who doesn't love some Luftrum Pads?!)
4. Impact Soundworks: *Ventus Winds*

5. Hard choice, as I have a LOT of single instruments that I love, but they don't get a lot of everyday use (like Sonica Shakuhachi, the Embertone flutes), but I am picking *Celestia* (also by Impact Soundworks). It's *beautiful, *delicate, underrated, and often overlooked. There is supposed to be a V2 coming out at some point, but that was announced 5 or 6 years ago!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jan 6, 2022)

Nucleus ( my go too bread and butter when I start composing/sketching)

Albion NEO 

Spitifre studio strings 

Century brass

Hans zimmer perc pro


----------



## mussnig (Jan 6, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Originals Cinematic percussion


Great library (especially considering the price) but it's not Kontakt 😉


----------



## ashX (Jan 6, 2022)

Will list only unusual libraries
1. Minimal Tonal Texture - great granular pads for cinematic/ambient music
2. Xperimenta XBass - a good funky bass guitar with unusual tone (shame not much of round robins)
3. RhytmicRobot BAD BAD BASS - 1.5 euro library with cool analog bass patches
4. MixWave Thomas Pridgen Drums - really good punchy drums for rock/pop music
5. Impact Soundworks - Shreddage 3 Archtop - a mellow tone guitar library


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 6, 2022)

in no particular order (and the list can also change at all times) I list a mix of libraries I love, but also use on a regular basis:

- Spitfire Evo Grid 2 Strings

- Spitfire Evo Grid 3 Motion Strings

- Heavyocity Forzo

- Soundiron Emotional Piano

- Heavyocity Damage

Disclaimer: I could easily post five different libraries and would mean it just as well, and five more and five more


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Just a bit of recent personal experience Hans Josef, as I had just gotten the new VSL samples that were recently released (which makes them part of the active woodwind discourse on this forum at the moment)  - but in my defense I did also state your woodwinds recordings still remain the best sampled woodwind instruments out there for me


Hmm, did someone say Century Series Woodwinds?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 6, 2022)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Hmm, did someone say Century Series Woodwinds?


There are only two basket cases who have this one in their sample discourse mate  but yes, I’d love me some!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> There are only two basket cases who have this one in their sample discourse mate  but yes, I’d love me some!


For a moment there @doctoremmet I thought you were calling me a basket-case...

But it's fine, because I am beginning to become one waiting for this Library!


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 6, 2022)

Xperimenta Due
C. Bechstein Digital Grand 
Piano In Blue
Embertone Walker 1955
Simple Sam Signature Grand 

;}


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jan 6, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Great library (especially considering the price) but it's not Kontakt 😉


Changed it now


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 6, 2022)

Olafur Arnalds Evolutions
NI: Noire
Cinematic Studio Strings
S+A - Landforms
Ben Osterhouse - Sospiro Strings


----------



## Remnant (Jan 6, 2022)

Albion Neo
Dominus Choir
OACE
Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings
Noire

Honorable mentions:
Mallet Flux
Albion Solstice
Tina Guo Cello
8Dio Flugel Horn


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jan 6, 2022)

ashX said:


> Will list only unusual libraries
> 1. Minimal Tonal Texture - great granular pads for cinematic/ambient music
> 2. Xperimenta XBass - a good funky bass guitar with unusual tone (shame not much of round robins)
> 3. RhytmicRobot BAD BAD BASS - 1.5 euro library with cool analog bass patches
> ...


Whoa that minimal tonal lib is nice. Thanks for the heads up... not familiar with them.


----------



## zwhita (Jan 6, 2022)

Cinebrass Core
Piano in Blue
Berlin Woodwinds
Afflatus strings
Electro Acoustic


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 6, 2022)

All of these have managed to “pay for themselves.”

• Keepforest Vikings
• Heavyocity Master Sessions (Suite)
• LASS Lite 2.5 (haven’t had 3 long enough)
• OT Ark 1
• Heavyocity Forzo

That is, the money I spent on them has been returned by the money I’ve earned from the music I’ve made with them, and that contributes to me liking them.

If I had only these I could still get a lot done. CSW gets an honorable mention if I need woodwinds.

(I know this wasn’t exactly the question, but when I think of favorites, I think of which I’d load on a blank machine first. And that means the ones that have proven their value time and again.)

Top ten would add Symphonic Evos and Tundra.


----------



## Fleer (Jan 6, 2022)

OrangeTreeSamples Famous E
C. Bechstein Digital Grand 
Cinesamples Piano In Blue
SoundIron Voice of Wind
Embertone Joshua Bell


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jan 6, 2022)

Ascend
Damage 2
Bukhu
Floppytron
The Canterbury Suitcase


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Jan 6, 2022)

CSS, Noire piano , CSSS , CSB, CSW 
god I’m boring …


----------



## AMBi (Jan 6, 2022)

Jackdnp121 said:


> CSS, Noire piano , CSSS , CSB, CSW
> god I’m boring …


That'd be eerily similar to my list if I made one too except I don't own CSB.

Boring is great!


----------



## ag75 (Jan 6, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> 1. Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro
> 
> Best library I’ve ever invested in. The sound is gorgeous; the Kontakt interface is well-designed and simple to use and yes, there is a ton of articulations. The way the various microphone positions can be selected is so simple and straightforward. SCS Pro makes me want to make music with it. Thoroughly enjoyable to use despite running into intonation problems from time to time.
> 
> ...


I have been contemplating upgrading to pro? Is it really worth the extra $$$?


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 6, 2022)

ag75 said:


> I have been contemplating upgrading to pro? Is it really worth the extra $$$?


Pro will change your life.

Not really. I used the regular version of SCS for several years before upgrading. I never felt the library was deficient in the CTA format. 

That said I love having the outriggers for the width they can yield. And the mixes are very convenient, the main way I use the library now because they are so RAM friendly. So I’m happy to have Pro but I’d definitely wait until you can get the upgrade on sale.


----------



## iwritemusic (Jan 6, 2022)

Noire
Albion One
Vintage Organs 
Factory Library
Retro Machines Mk2

I like Yangqin a lot too!


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 7, 2022)

SSW
Tundra
BHCT
Century Brass
Vista


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 7, 2022)

This thread seem to reveal two *very* reoccurring favorites in Spitfire Chamber Strings and Noire!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 7, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> This thread seem to reveal two *very* reoccurring favorites in Spitfire Chamber Strings and Noire!


I think Noire is an especially nice piano for those who already own Piano In Blue - yes.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I think Noire is an especially nice piano for those who already own Piano In Blue - yes.


Are you trying to get my to buy another one? 😏


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 7, 2022)

A very difficult question, especially for a big fan of smaller boutique Kontakt libraries. But if I really have to choose only five favorites, here are mine:

1) Noire
2) Una Corda
3) Albion Legacy
4) Albion Tundra
5) Chamber Evolutions

The list is based on my personal sound preferences, but also on the fact that these are the libraries that I use quite often.


----------



## Vik (Jan 7, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> This thread seem to reveal two *very* reoccurring favorites in Spitfire Chamber Strings and Noire!


True – and SF is popular here. It's still kind of surprising this list is quite different, string library wise, than the outcome of the 2021 string library poll that @dhowarthmusic started earlier this year.
Or maybe not – since that poll had more participants?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 7, 2022)

In terms of utility, it's gotta be CSS, CinePiano, Time Macro (choirs), BWW, and CinePerc. Actually did a video on them haha:


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 7, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> In terms of utility, it's gotta be CSS, CinePiano, Time Macro (choirs), BWW, and CinePerc. Actually did a video on them haha:



No brass? :D


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 7, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> No brass? :D


If I was held at gunpoint I'd say CINEBRASS


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 7, 2022)

It’s so different depending on the project, but since I’m on a JRPG music kick, these are my current most used. 

ISW Tokyo Scoring Strings
Aaron Venture Infinite Woodwinds and Brass
CinePerc
Strezov Freyja/Wotan
Performance Samples Oceania 2


----------



## Jerry Growl (Jan 7, 2022)

Xperimenta Due
Zero-G Ethera (Synths, pads, etc)
Performance Samples Con Moto
Performance Samples Vista
Sample Modeling Brass

Even if used only temporary for sketching up a pilot, these seem to pop up in most of my projects.


----------



## lettucehat (Jan 7, 2022)

Hard to make just one list.

Top 5 libraries based on how much I "owe" them historically (for being bread and butter on many large projects, for saving my ass in a crisis, etc):

Cinebrass
8dio Agitato/Anthology
Vista/Con Moto (cheating, sorry)
Oceania II
CinePerc

Top 5 Best/Favorites right now... extremely hard to pick:

Sample Modeling Brass
CinePerc
Vista/Con Moto
Oceania II
Damage 2

Honorable Mentions:

Hollywoodwinds
CineStrings Runs
CineHarp/(Harps) (the first 3 being the all important runs and transitions package)
Wrenchenspiel
Audio Imperia Mystic/Embers
8dio Epic Perc (Tom/Frames/Dhol)
Ample Sound's free acoustic (Martin?)
CSS (need to use more)


----------



## LinusW (Jan 7, 2022)

Spitfire Audio Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions 
Embertone Joshua Bell Violin 
Native Instruments Arkhis 
Fracture Sounds Woodchester Piano 
Spitfire Audio Studio Strings Professional


----------



## ag75 (Jan 7, 2022)

Piano in Blue
CSS
Cinebrass Core
LASS 3
OT Berlin Woodwinds

runner up: Genisis


----------



## labyrinths (Jan 7, 2022)

*Samplemodeling Brass*
These play like _instruments_, and the trumpet was the first VI that I fell in love with.

*Native Instruments Noire*
I play this piano almost every day for practice and for pleasure. It’s perfect to me.

*Bernard Herrman Composer Toolkit*
This was my first full orchestral library, and it still feels very inspiring to me.

*Orchestral Tools Time Macro*
Wonderful textures, but even just the soft sustains in this library are beautiful.

*Spitfire Chamber Strings*
What more can I say? There’s a reason why everyone seems to love these.


----------



## Futchibon (Jan 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> 8Dio Acoustic Grand Ensembles Bundle
> 
> Terrific collection of samples, unique sounds - recorded in that gorgeous Zlin hall.
> 
> ...



Those xsample wws sound amazing! Do they do sales? Don't seem to come up in Tiger's BF lists...


----------



## thesteelydane (Jan 8, 2022)

mussnig said:


> 1. BHCT - I can lose any sense of time while browsing around through the patches. Also, I've used it for all kinds of stuff, where I wouldn't have expected to use it.
> 
> 2. IB - The playability is top notch and intuitive. To me it is like a tool that lets me experience being a brass player (although I'm certainly not). I often use it just to try out different things quickly. Regarding its tone, I still don't get satisfying results all the time, so then I usually blend it with something else.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that makes me so happy to hear. It is an oddball library for sure, but I'm glad it's useful.


----------



## thesteelydane (Jan 8, 2022)

Wally Garten said:


> - Ascend
> - Bunker Strings Harmonium
> (stole these two from other people's lists, but man they are both a joy to play)
> - ISW's Pedal Steel
> ...


Aww thanks, my personal favourite too. In fact it began as a personal project that I initially didn't intend to sell!


----------



## pianistje (Jan 8, 2022)

1 Embertone Walker 1955 piano. After upgrading my computer i can run it smoothly maxing out all parameters.The pedal down implementation is haunting real . Three versions Eco HQ HQ+. When max the voices to 36 and a mixture of close and wide mix and HQ+ pedal settings this is by far the most pleasing tone of any library i have. And i have Ravenscroft, three VSL pianos, Hammersmith, Garritan CFX, CinePiano, Pianoteq, SimpleSam Steinway, Wavesfactory Mercury , Production Voices and at least 10 others . A true gem that still gives me the wow factor after a couple of years. No sample fatigue that others gave me way to soon.

2 Orange tree electric guitars . Lovely tone , effects and playabilty and internal double or even quadruple tracking. Makes a difference in a dense mix that need a solo line to stand out without the need of double tracking in your DAW.

3 Embertone Joshua Bell. i am not into composing classical or film music, but this sounds so lyrical and warm to my ears. Great programming because when played from a good master controller it follows your playing superbly well. It is what all the Yamaha Tyros X keyboards promised with Super Articulation voices but never delivered.


----------



## GtrString (Jan 8, 2022)

I think my 5most used in Kontakt is:

Symphobia 2
SAM Swing More
Impact Soundworks Pedal Steel
Indiginous Blue Street Brass
Soundiron Sonespheres I-III

It can vary a lot based on projects though, so its not definitive at all. I use most (the ones I have) SAM libs regularly.

For synths I tend to use Omnisphere, & Keyscape for all things piano/ keys and SD3 for drums.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 8, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Those xsample wws sound amazing! Do they do sales? Don't seem to come up in Tiger's BF lists...


Every once in a while @Hans Josef is known to do a spring sale on selected items. Last year’s sale offered a 20% discount IIRC. But honestly, these libraries are excellent value full price.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Xsample Complete - Part 1. Woodwinds


Thanks for mentioning this library, i wasn't aware by now of Xsample!

The demos sounds a lot more convincing than many competing libraries...


----------



## Futchibon (Jan 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Every once in a while @Hans Josef is known to do a spring sale on selected items. Last year’s sale offered a 20% discount IIRC. But honestly, these libraries are excellent value full price.


Thanks, and I just found out they do 35% EDU discount - so no excuse not to get it now!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 8, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> Thanks for mentioning this library, i wasn't aware by now of Xsample!
> 
> The demos sounds a lot more convincing than many competing libraries...


With the exception of Pan Flute, Tubular Bells and Vocal Quartet, I have all the current Xsample libraries and honestly - they are all very good. The Kontakt UI takes a little getting used to, but works fine. All dry recordings, extremely low on storage requirements, yet offering a fantastic sound. I highly recommend the Complete set, and the Modular option allows you to get individual instruments for really affordable prices, to kind of see whether you’ll get along with the overall Xsample design philosophy.

Tip: Clarinet A is only available as a Modular purchase, so an excellent candidate to use as a test purchase. If you like it, you’ll likely love the rest of the woodwinds as well and can purchase Complete Part 1 without acquiring any “double licenses”.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> This thread seem to reveal two *very* reoccurring favorites in Spitfire Chamber Strings and Noire!


Indeed….Ascend too.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> With the exception of Pan Flute, Tubular Bells and Vocal Quartet, I have all the current Xsample libraries and honestly - they are all very good. The Kontakt UI takes a little getting used to, but works fine. All dry recordings, extremely low on storage requirements, yet offering a fantastic sound. I highly recommend the Complete set, and the Modular option allows you to get individual instruments for really affordable prices, to kind of see whether you’ll get along with the overall Xsample design philosophy.
> 
> Tip: Clarinet A is only available as a Modular purchase, so an excellent candidate to use as a test purchase. If you like it, you’ll likely love the rest of the woodwinds as well and can purchase Complete Part 1 without acquiring any “double licenses”.



Gosh, that cello sounds beautiful!!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2022)

I’ve made it more difficult…






Post your Top 5 FREE Kontakt Libraries


Now it’s time for your top five free Kontakt libraries…




vi-control.net


----------



## Leon Portelance (Jan 10, 2022)

LASS 3, Berlin Woodwinds Main & A, B, C, EW Hollywood Orchestra, Wavesfactory Mercury Piano, Orange Tree Evolution Round Wound Bass.


----------



## tim727 (Jan 10, 2022)

Ark 1
Ark 2
Ark 4
CSB
Balkan Ethnic Orchestra

(I'm really surprised to not see the Arks getting more love in this thread. In fact, there is hardly any mention of OT libs whatsoever.)


----------



## bukie77 (Jan 10, 2022)

Joshua Bell
LASS3
Ilya Efimov Nylon
In Session Riff Generation
Impact Soundworks Celestial


----------



## Jackal_King (Jan 11, 2022)

Heavyocity Ascend- Absolutely love the piano presets and pretty easy to use even without using the extra settings. My current favorite on Kontakt. 

Audio Imperia Nucleus- Already had Nucleus Lite so I expected Nucleus to be equally good. One of the easiest GUIs to use in Kontakt. 

Cinematic Studio Strings- Still getting use to the library, velocity setting and the delay stuff. Good overall sound for emotional music. 

Spitfire Studio Strings- Not the greatest legato patches but everything else so far is pretty solid. Wish the GUI was bigger. 

Project Sam True Strike- The new update and GUI is really fun to use. Percussions is something I'm still trying to get a handle on but so far it sounds good.


----------



## jon wayne (Feb 4, 2022)

Monkberry said:


> Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro
> Spitfire Symphonic Strings Pro
> Noire
> Shimmer Shake Strike
> CineBrass (All)


I misplaced my Shimmer Shake Strike in a recent crash. I think I bought it from VST Buzz, but when I go to my product downloads, the Kontakt version is missing. Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 4, 2022)

This is tough... I'd have to say Berlin Strings, Winds, and Brass (I'm cheating slightly because I use Berlin Percussion too but i use it in SINE so that gives me an extra spot here) and then Vista and MSS fill in the gaps.

Honorable mentions go to JBV, Bohemian Cello, and Simple Cello though solo instruments aren't called for often enough to make the real list; and the Synchron Bosie 280VC which would definitely be on the list if it wasn't limited to Kontakt


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 4, 2022)

Probably way too early for me to be stating a top five, but so far I have a top three I definitely love:

- CSS (Cinematic Studio Strings) - will definitely be buying the rest of the series.
- BHCT (Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit) (despite trumpets and xylophones...)
- Embertone Intimate Solo Strings

I have a couple that I like a lot, but not yet found to love (Maybe that'll change):
- Shimmer Shake Strike (bought on all the recommendations in this exact thread... seems ok. Not sure what all the fuss is about really... maybe I haven't cottoned onto something about it that makes it so good?) EDIT: I've been using it a lot since this post, and I think I get it - it really adds a lot of life to the top of the mix, and everytime I remove it to try something else, always end up back at SSS - it really is fantastic, default choice now.
- Olafur Arnolds Evolutions (nice, but, well, it just sounds like an OA soundtrack. Duh.)


----------



## RM 13 (Feb 5, 2022)

Embertone Walker 1955 Steinway Concert D - full of character and not sounding "flawless" as most of the other pianos out there. 

Embertone Joshua Bell Violin - Put an endless (sustain pedal trick) little texture or harmonic and just play freely over it. Don't worry; you'll come back to your senses a couple hours later. 

Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark 3 - Most brutal orchestral samples; beware your track volume. 

Cinematic Studio Strings - It does most of the work you need, though it doesn't have really special articulations, and it'll do it perfectly just 'cause it's tone is as it should without any tweaking. And that legato of course... 

Last but not least Cinesamples Cinebrass Pro - Just for that 12 Horn True Legato patch which is so epic, so bright, so noble, so clear sounding.

Of course there are many more and we are lucky to have so many great options.


----------



## Roger Newton (Feb 5, 2022)

Kontakt favorite is Indie. 

Kontakt piano is Noire.


----------



## Brian2112 (Feb 5, 2022)

1 NOIRE
2 Spitfire Chamber Strings
3 CSS
4 Bioscape
5 (Tie) S+A Cycles, and Landforms, and String Audio Dark Matter

ok that's 7 then...LOL


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 7, 2022)

This is impossible. I have so many amazing ones now. 

Orchestral:
Cinebrass
BHCT 
MSS
Vista
Tundra 

Experimental/Vibe:
Sound dust flutter dust
Bunker Strings vol 2
Albion solstice 
Sound dust bliss machine 
Teletone Scarbo 
Untamed percussion 


Chamber/solo instruments:
Chris Hein cello 
Joshua bell violin 
Performance samples solo/sea violin A
Ben osterhouse pathfinder cello
Ben osterhouse oscillation strings 
WaveRunner Alder violin/cello 
Spitfire OACE


Keys:
Sound dust Plastic ghost piano 2 
Simple Sam signature grand 
Teletone golden age grand 
Sound dust harpsichord 



I love all of these equally and use them frequently depending on the vibe.


----------



## Vladinemir (Mar 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Tip: Clarinet A is only available as a Modular purchase, so an excellent candidate to use as a test purchase. If you like it, you’ll likely love the rest of the woodwinds as well and can purchase Complete Part 1 without acquiring any “double licenses”.


Thanks for the tip. I didn't realize this.


----------



## ymouhoun (Jun 25, 2022)

Spitfire Chamber Strings
OA composer toolkit
S+A landform 
Kepler Orchestra
Hainbach Landfill totems


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jun 25, 2022)

ymouhoun said:


> Spitfire Chamber Strings
> OA composer toolkit
> S+A landform
> Kepler Orchestra
> Hainbach Landfill totems


Yeah chamber strings is great probably one of my favourite libraries.


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 25, 2022)

Amadeus SO
Orchestra Enigmatica
The Orchestra Complete 2
Triaz
Aleatoric Metamorphic Movement


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jun 25, 2022)

SCS Pro
BHCT
CSW
CSS
Cinebrass

Also Infinite series. (sorry i'm over 5)

Think I may have answered this thread some time ago but I have had several beers and just wrote what I thought was my favourite now at this current time.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 25, 2022)

ymouhoun said:


> Spitfire Chamber Strings
> OA composer toolkit
> S+A landform
> Kepler Orchestra
> *Hainbach Landfill totems*


It's good to have you back, however, Landfill Totems isn't a Kontakt lib.


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 25, 2022)

^Boy, they're strict on VI Control!


----------



## LearningToCompose:) (Jun 25, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> This thread seem to reveal two *very* reoccurring favorites in Spitfire Chamber Strings and Noire!


I haven't counted, but the one I noticed all the time mentioned was Damage 2


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 25, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> ^Boy, they're strict on VI Control!


@easyrider Perhaps we need a "Post Your Top 5 Non-Kontakt Libraries" thread also. 
​


----------



## vanillemilch (Jun 29, 2022)

In no particular order:

*Cinematic Studio Strings *- I think it needs no explanation
*Ark 1 Choir* (while I dig the whole library, the choir is the absolute standout piece for me, and to me it is hands-down the best choir on the market as of now. SOOO incredibly lyrical and expressive. Gives me goosebumps everytime I listen to it.
*Jaeger Hangar 4 Merethe Soltvedt* (still the best solo vocal available imo, but I'm biased as it sounds like it was straight out of Bloodborne)
*Bohemian Violin/Cello* - Not Kontakt but in my opinion definitely the best solo strings available.
*Performance Samples Vista* - Funnily enough don't even own this one (yet), but from what I've heard in the demos.. just wow. Definitely gonna grab it once it's on sale again (should be fairly soon apparently)

There's obviously many more I really like, but if I had just these 5 I'd be kinda set. Until I'm in need for something other than strings or vocals of course


----------



## dyross (Jun 29, 2022)

Similarly in no particular order:

*Noire* my favorite piano in my (growing) collection.
*Shreddage 3 Hydra* my favorite VST for my favorite instrument.
*Choir Essentials* great value, great sound, will probably turn into at least Arva and Freyja at some point.
*Arkhis* I don't use this a ton, but it's inspiring and fun.

Tie: *Simple Sam Samples Vintage Upright *and (very recently acquired) *Piano in Blue*, my favorite character pianos so far.


----------



## Coffee-Milk (Jun 29, 2022)

Albion Solstice
Tokyo Scoring Strings
LCO Strings
HZ01 Percussion
Cinematic Studio Piano


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 29, 2022)

Jackdnp121 said:


> CSS, Noire piano , CSSS , CSB, CSW
> god I’m boring …


Not boring but practical. You need a 'job' done - your experience has shown these get it done - well! (like it has for many). If CSP(erc) was out - it would likely be on this list.


----------



## Larbguy (Jun 29, 2022)

Auras - slate + ash
Ark 1
Infinite Brass
Damage 2
Oceania I (II is great too)


----------



## Syneast (Sep 28, 2022)

Most used and most brilliant libraries right now:

CSS
CSB
True Strike
Albion 1 Legacy
Olympus Elements

Also Spitfire LABS Felt Piano gets an honorable mention since I use it for pretty much everything.


----------



## carlc (Sep 28, 2022)

Here is my top 5 list as of today, although there are a few that come & go:

NI Noire
Heavyocity Damage 2
Embertone JB Violin
Spitfire BHCT
8Dio Claire Woodwinds
It's great seeing everyone else's recommendations, including lots of libraries I don't own and haven't explored. Looks like I have quite a few walk-through videos to check out leading into BF.


----------



## proggermusic (Sep 28, 2022)

Well, hell... clearly Spitfire Chamber Strings is the winner here, AND we can get it on sale for the next couple days, AND I thought I was done buying libraries this year. Damn. Gonna have to see what the fuss is about.

EDIT – I guess it's rude of me not to list mine! I do use Keyscape and Omnisphere more than anything else, but have plenty of love for several Kontakt libraries. Lately I've been getting a lot of mileage out of...

Damage 2
Action Strikes
Rise and Hit
Abbey Road 70s Drums
(I have Noir but never even unpacked it, clearly I need to give it a go.)


----------



## Roger Newton (Sep 28, 2022)

proggermusic said:


> Well, hell... clearly Spitfire Chamber Strings is the winner here, AND we can get it on sale for the next couple days, AND I thought I was done buying libraries this year. Damn. Gonna have to see what the fuss is about.
> 
> EDIT – I guess it's rude of me not to list mine! I do use Keyscape and Omnisphere more than anything else, but have plenty of love for several Kontakt libraries. Lately I've been getting a lot of mileage out of...
> 
> ...


If I was working today and writing music for TV, Spitfire Chamber Strings would be a big winner and licence to print money (very fashionable these days) and I agree on Keyscape and Omnisphere for the same reasons. Although I clearly didn't use enough percussion. 👍


----------



## erikradbo (Sep 29, 2022)

If it’s orchestral of some sort, 9/10 tracks has:
- CSS
- CSB
- BWW (legacy)

And thEN, inspiration wise it’s hard to overlook
- Albion tundra
- OACT

P.S. I have SCS Pro but - here it comes - don’t like the sound of it.


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 29, 2022)

Quite an ungrateful task to list only five titles, even for me whose collection of libraries and VI's is nowhere as extensive as those that many people around here seem to have. If I really had to choose:

1) Noire
2) Una Corda
3) Albion Legacy
4) Albion Tundra
5) Kontakt Factory Library


----------

